

MyBitcoin.com: A Week After Vanishing With 25 K. BTC, Site Claims It Was Hacked - citadrianne
http://www.betabeat.com/2011/08/05/mybitcoin-disappeared-with-bitcoins/

======
stevenwagner
"So there are no police, only private security guards. There are no “laws” per
se, but most people deal with trade disputes through private “loser pays”
arbitration courts. So contracts between organizations and people define what
the “law” is. Murder, rape, and other violent crimes are basically non-
existent, but when they do occur, communities typically ensure justice is
swiftly dealt. You might call it vigilantism by community consensus. People
don’t take very kindly to murders, thieves, and rapists in their neighborhoods
if you catch my drift. Since everyone is usually armed, robbing or hurting
someone typically winds up like a gun store robbery today. The person
attempting the crime gets gunned down rather swiftly or driven out of town by
private security. Lord help them if they kill someone."

from [http://www.libertariannews.org/2011/06/29/man-from-the-
futur...](http://www.libertariannews.org/2011/06/29/man-from-the-future-
shares-his-story/)

------
astrodust
It's as if the people running these major trading sites could learn from
WordPress on how to secure them better.

~~~
bproper
Hard to tell if this was about securing the site or just shady owners
swindling noobs.

------
jellicle
We call this "Libertarian education in action".

We've replaced the regulated marketplaces you usually use with Folger's
crystals, errr, a Libertarian paradise market where the only thing keeping
Dmitri in Kazakhstan from stealing all your money is His Good Name And
Reputation. Let's see if you notice.

